# Hello everyone



## souvlaki (Jan 30, 2009)

Im Thomas from Greece
I am buying a TT this year... still deciding 

Glad to Join you


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey mate, welcome to the forum!!!

Kaloriziko kai to TT otan to pareis... to forum einai fovero edo pera, epomenos an exeis kamia erotisi... fire up!!!
(Congrats for the new TT... the forum is great, so if you have any questions... fire up!!!) Just a quick translation for those not familiar with the greeklish dialect


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

GreekTT said:


> Kaloriziko kai to TT otan to pareis... to forum einai fovero edo pera, epomenos an exeis kamia erotisi... fire up!!!


What he said  

Welcome


----------



## souvlaki (Jan 30, 2009)

Eyxaristw file mou, akoma sto psaksimo eimai 

Thanks my friend, i am still looking.
The forum is great by the way


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

jammyd said:


> GreekTT said:
> 
> 
> > Kaloriziko kai to TT otan to pareis... to forum einai fovero edo pera, epomenos an exeis kamia erotisi... fire up!!!
> ...


Well I gave the translation in brackets directly below this sentence


----------

